# mp4 converter needed for Sony Ericsson



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a Sony Ericsson Z550i. Please suggest me a good software that can convert video files to mp4 for playback on my handset. Suggest me if u can, a freeware solution. Thanks...............


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 23, 2007)

dowload super from www.erightsoft.com a freeware
and u ll be able to do much more..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2007)

yea get super...
or try xilisoft but its not free...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 23, 2007)

for mp4 videos, use nero recode and for mp4 audio (m4a) use nero encoder! they must be already on ur comp!!!  serve the purpose very well for me!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 24, 2007)

VISIT THIS THREAD:::



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50497


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank u all for ur posts. Looking forward to all ur valuable suggestions in the future.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 24, 2007)

Nero Vision express is the best I think. it produces excellent videos with amazing sound clarity at surprising sizes in a SE phone.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Feb 25, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Nero Vision express is the best I think. it produces excellent videos with amazing sound clarity at surprising sizes in a SE phone.





Can U please instruct me how to convert video files to mp4 using Nero Vision, so that they can be played on my SE Z550i handset.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok Here it goes:

Open Nero Vision, Click on Make Movie.
Import the video which you want to convert. Click on the places as I have mentioned below:
*img159.imageshack.us/img159/4572/nv1vk7.th.jpg

You can do some editing if you want. After that, Click Next
Click on _Export Movie_.
Select the _Export Template_ as _Nero Digital_. Below _Profile _Select mobile AVC and click on _Configure._
In the new Window that pops up, tick the checkbox named _Expert Mode._
Clear the checkbox named _Automatically select the best preprocessor settings._
*img355.imageshack.us/img355/9288/nv3vl6.th.jpg

Now Click on Resize option in the left and give a size according to the size of the screen. It should be in the ratio 4:3. Here I have given 128x96. It should match with your phone Z550i. You can increase it if you want better quality.
Similarly you can increase the audio format if you want better sound.
Higher the settings, greater is the size.
Click on Export and the Encoding is done.
Transfer the video to phone and see if it looks and sounds good. 
Otherwise you can change the settings for better quality. 
What I recommend is that if you have got enough space in your mobile, then Go for _Standard _Profile and keep the video size at 176x144.The videos will be crystal clear. 



I am Exhausted...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2007)

nice work lucky..


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've tried half dozen 3gp converter, wested whole evening today to convert video that actually can be played on K310i but in vain..  can someone who has K310 get me a solution... i had w300i before. i dint have any problem with that.. dunno why this k 310i is unable yo play any video other than its camera video 
__________
Ok, i got it done with Super using Nokia 3gp profile. the sound quality is poor though..


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Feb 26, 2007)

For 3gp files u can try the XILISOFT  3gp converter.


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2007)

*Any Video Converter* is an All-in-One video converting tool with easy-to-use graphical interface, fast converting speed and excellent video quality. It allows you to effortlessly convert video files between every format! It can convert almost all video formats including DivX, XviD, MOV, rm, rmvb, MPEG, VOB, DVD, WMV, AVI to MPEG-4 movie format for iPod/PSP or other portable video device, MP4 player or smart phone. It also supports any user defined video file formats as the output. Any Video Converter makes it easy for anyone to enjoy any format video with your iPod, PSP, mobile phone or MP4 player.Goto *www.any-dvd-converter.com/


----------



## max_demon (Feb 26, 2007)

M3


----------



## bestsoft666 (May 10, 2008)

I use mp4 Mpeg4 converter,you can try.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 10, 2008)

SUPER is a good choice, although i use the pir@ted version of xilisoft  And one more thing, if you need to convert mp3 to m4a files with eaac+ compression, you can use winamp too. starting from version 5.5, winamp comes with a format convertor for audio files. The mp3 converter needs registration , but mp4 convertor is free. right click on any file in the winamp playlist and choose sendto>format convertor. mp4+eaac+ is very good for conserving memory card space, a 80kbps mp4/eaac+ song sounds equally sweet as an 128 kbps mp3.


----------



## ico (May 10, 2008)

@bestsoft66

You bumped an old thread....


----------



## girish.g (May 10, 2008)

happy birthday thread.


----------



## hullap (May 10, 2008)

girish.g said:


> happy birthday thread.


what does that mean
theres still 1 and a half months left


----------



## girish.g (May 10, 2008)

oops sorry, i just saw the year


----------



## yogeshm.007 (May 11, 2008)

*mediacoder.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Heathergo (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi, friend, i found a wonderful Sony Ericsson converter,you can go here to try 
Sony Ericsson Converter 
 it is very fit for you, it can convert Various videos to MP4 or 3GP so that you can play movies on your Sony Ericsson Mobilephone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> @bestsoft66
> 
> You bumped an old thread....



May b he doesnt know the rules


----------



## k4ce (Feb 19, 2009)

I use Free video converter ... for all my fones ... its great ...


----------

